Ask HN: Hardware startup founders. Which OEM/ODM did you use and why - finid
======
kumarski
This one is going to be all over the board, but good question. Will be curious
to hear what people say. Sometimes people are incentivized not to share who
their OEM/ODM is...unusual but I'm curious to see if any people with a strong
background in shenzhen respond to this.

Some good hardware resources for founders:

 _[https://www.dragoninnovation.com/](https://www.dragoninnovation.com/)

_[http://bomhacker.com](http://bomhacker.com)

~~~
finid
Ones OEM/OEM shouldn't really be a secret, but that's just how I think. Thanks
for the links.

